
Ping Tunnel – Send TCP Traffic over ICMP (2011) - ColinWright
https://www.cs.uit.no/~daniels/PingTunnel/
======
blaser-waffle
Neat, but what are the use cases? The one supplied by the author, open wifi
that blocks most TCP and UDP, has in my experience blocked pings too.

